
Trapped in self-service hell - thisisit
https://www.1843magazine.com/and-finally/reluctant-global-citizen/trapped-in-selfservice-hell
======
blackbrokkoli
That reads a lot like _lewronggeneration_ , throwing words like "slavery"
around to describe machinery which makes travel faster, easier and cheaper
just because you don't get serviced like in the Fiftees.

Guess what, the airport isn't winning either if things clock up due too bad UX
or missing staff members - so I think it's save to say that they're constantly
improving and adapting. Would be way more usefull to provide feedback to the
right place instead of make a blogpost rant on a philosophical/society
level...

